# كيفية تنصيب Primavera 5 ( منقول )



## skhawatmi (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

نظراً لكثرة الأسئلة حول تنصيب بريمافبرا 5 قررت وضع الطريقة في المنتدى وللعلم فهي منقولة

أرجو ممن لديه Manual لهذه النسخة أن يضعها كذلك ولكم الشكر


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## skhawatmi (4 فبراير 2007)

*أهلاً و سهلاً*

السلام عليكم

شكراً لردك و أرجو من الجميع الرد و لو بكلمة ليبقى الموضوع في الصفحات الأولى 
خاصة أني رأيت عدداً لا بأس به من تحميل الملف


----------



## loved_boy (4 فبراير 2007)

thanks
sooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:77:


----------



## wegdee07 (6 فبراير 2007)

elsamman78 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


....................


----------



## الزعيم2000 (8 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خبراً


----------



## sirin (14 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً*

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## امل لبنان (24 فبراير 2007)

كيف يمكنني الحصول علي برنامج البريمافيرا الجديد لو ممكن


----------



## catcher2006 (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## civil master (12 مارس 2007)

وين الملف .....ما يقبل يتحمل


----------



## مهندس شآمي (12 مارس 2007)

شكراً على الموضوع والمساعدة التي سيتيحها

لكنني كجديد هنا

لم أعرف طريقة الوصول الى الملف


هل من مساعدة في ذلك؟

مع الشكر مرة أخرى


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (15 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه الملف غير موجود


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (5 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (6 أبريل 2007)

امل لبنان قال:


> كيف يمكنني الحصول علي برنامج البريمافيرا الجديد لو ممكن


مرفق ملف تورنت يحتاج أحد برامج تبادل الملفات مثل Bitcomet


----------



## Mickey (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medhat1973 (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خير يا اخى على هذا التوضيح الرائع
ولو كان عندك خبره اكثر ارجو المساعده فانا اواجه مشكله ولا اعرف حقيقة سببها انا بالفعل ثبتت البرنامج على الكمبيوتر المكتبى وهو يعمل بويندوز xp ولكنى مثبت ويندوز فيستا على كمبيوترى المحمول ولكن اواجه مشكله لا اعلمها مع العلم انى امشى على نفس الخطوات عند التثبيت على ال xp فهل يوجد احد من الاخوه عنده حل للمشكله
اسف لم احكى المشكله التى تواجهنى
المشكله هى انى ثبتت البرنامج فعلا ولكن عند عمل config يعطى رساله ان config failed
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ممدوح انور (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس ولكنى مازلت لا اعرف كيفية الوصول الى data base وتظهر لى الصورة التالية ولا تقبل ال password الموجود في الشرح 





وتظهر رسالة تقول ان هذا الباسورد انتهى او كان لفترة ماضية


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

ألأخوه الأعزاء 
بعد معاناه مع هذا الموضوع لمده 10 ايام تبين ان ملف التسجيل license.txt والموجود به بيانات التسجيل غير موجود بالبرنامج الذى نزلته من التورنت وبحثت عن حل لهذه المشكله ووجدت ملف تسجيل صالح وغير محدود بمده معينه وموجود بالمرفقات
ولك يتم تعريف هذا الملف يجب الآتى:
1 عمل Unistall for Primavera 5
2 Go to program files and delete the primavera folder 
3 Install primavera 5 again
4 عندما تصل الى صفحه تحديد بيانات التسجيل حدد مسار الملف المرفقlicense.txt




5 عندما ينتهى التنصيب اعمل ريستارت للجهاز
6 عند ظهر طلب بيانات الحول الى الداتابيس اختار البيانات التاليه 
User name : admin
Password : admin
يبدأ البرنامج فى الدخول الى الداتابيس ويصبح كل شيئ على مايرام وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

عفو صوره صفحه تحميل بيانات التسجيل لم تظهر وسأحاول رفعها ثانيه


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

فشلت مره اخرى فى رفع الصوره وهى بالمرفقات


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

يأخوانى تقابلنى مشكله فى رفع الصور الأيضاحيه مع العلم بأنها تظهر امامى اثناء كتابه المشاركه وعندما اعتمد المشاركه لا تظهر بالشاركه 
هل هناك حل لهذا الموضوع لأهميه الصور فى الشرح


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خير يا اخى على هذا التوضيح الرائع
> ولو كان عندك خبره اكثر ارجو المساعده فانا اواجه مشكله ولا اعرف حقيقة سببها انا بالفعل ثبتت البرنامج على الكمبيوتر المكتبى وهو يعمل بويندوز xp ولكنى مثبت ويندوز فيستا على كمبيوترى المحمول ولكن اواجه مشكله لا اعلمها مع العلم انى امشى على نفس الخطوات عند التثبيت على ال xp فهل يوجد احد من الاخوه عنده حل للمشكله
> اسف لم احكى المشكله التى تواجهنى
> ...


أخى العزيز 
ارجو الرجوع الى صفحه الويب الخاصه بمتطلبات النظام لتثبيت Primavera 5 من الموقع الرسمى 

http://www.primavera.com/customer/products/p3upgrade_faq.asp

*What are the supported platforms and requirements for running Primavera 5.0?*
Supported Platforms for Primavera Client modules (Project Management, Methodology Management, myPrimavera, and Portfolio Analysis)

Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional (SP4)
Microsoft Windows XP (SP2)
Citrix MetaFrame XP FR2 (for Windows 2000)
Citrix MetaFrame XP FR3 (for Windows 2003)
Minimum Client Configurations for clients running the Project Management, Portfolio Analysis, and Methodology Management modules

128 MB of RAM, 256 MB free recommended
40 MB of hard-disk space (per module)
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 (SP1 or SP2)
TCP/IP network protocol
Supported Configurations for the database server

Oracle version 9.2.0.5 on Windows 2000 Server (SP4), Windows 2003 Server, HP-UX 11i, or RedHat Linux Advanced Server 3.0.
Oracle version 10.1.0.3 on Windows 2000 Server (SP4), Windows 2003 Server, or Red Hat Linux Advanced Server 3.0
Microsoft SQL Server 2000 (SP3) on Windows 2000 Server (SP4) or Windows 2003 Server
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (MSDE) 2000 (SP3) on Windows 2000 (SP4)
وبالرجوع الى منصات التشغيل وهى 

Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional (SP4)
Microsoft Windows XP (SP2)
Citrix MetaFrame XP FR2 (for Windows 2000)
Citrix MetaFrame XP FR3 (for Windows 2003)
لا يوجد بها Windows Vista 
قد يكون هذا هو السبب
والله أعلم


----------



## ممدوح انور (8 أبريل 2007)

ezeldin_morsi قال:


> ألأخوه الأعزاء
> بعد معاناه مع هذا الموضوع لمده 10 ايام تبين ان ملف التسجيل license.txt والموجود به بيانات التسجيل غير موجود بالبرنامج الذى نزلته من التورنت وبحثت عن حل لهذه المشكله ووجدت ملف تسجيل صالح وغير محدود بمده معينه وموجود بالمرفقات
> ولك يتم تعريف هذا الملف يجب الآتى:
> 1 عمل Unistall for Primavera 5
> ...


 

عملت يابشمهندس كل الكلام ده دلوقتى وبرده مافيش فايدة وبعد ماعملت ريستارت للجهاز ماطلعليش الويندو اللى بتتطلب بيانات الداتا بايز بس لما جيت فتحت البرنامج من استارت ودخلت الباسوورد برده ماشتغلش معايا البرنامج


----------



## ممدوح انور (8 أبريل 2007)

وبتطلعى في notfication area ايكونة بتاعة الصورة دى


----------



## medhat1973 (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
متشكر اوى لك اخ عز الدين على اهتمامك وساحاول ابحث عن الحل ان شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

أخى العزيز الباشمهندس ممدوح 
معنى ذلك ان SQL SERVER DATABASE STARTED 
تلاحظ ذلك من السهم الضغير على الأيكونه
تأكد من انك أخذت بيانات التسجيل من الملف المرفق بعاليه وافتح الملف النوت باد وتأكد أن اول سطر به هو
// Dar Al-Handasah Consultants
حيث ان هذه الملف خاص بتسجيل نسخه بهذا الأسم حيث انه بعد بدء البرنامج دخلت على التاب about وجدت ان النسخه مسجله بهذا الأسم
أذهب الى الزر أبدأ
all programs
Primavera
Help and utlities
Data base configuration
الصور بالمرفقات

جرب ان تستخدم Username pubuser
Password pubuser


----------



## medhat1973 (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى عز الدين انا فعلا مشيت نفس الخطوات ولكن فى النهايه اعطى الرساله الاتيهdata base logon failed والسبب هو كما ورد فى الرسالهBad public user name or password. Unable to Find Procedure getSQLDriverSQLServer;


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

نبدأ خطوه خطوه
ارجو ارفاق ملف license.txt حتى اتمكن من مشاهدته


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 أبريل 2007)

نسيت حاجه مهمه وقد يكون هذا هو السبب
أذهب الى Control Panel
add or remove progtams
Unistall Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (Primavera
Unistall Primavera 5
restart pc
Install primvera 5 again using 
license.txt الموجود بالمرفقات سابقا
Restart pc
configure database using Username admin
Password admin
وأن شاء الله يبدأ البرنامج لأن الغلطه أنى لم اذكر لكم ضروره ازاله بيانات الداتابيس السابقه 
وانا معكم أن شاء الله حتى يعمل البرنامج كما بدأ عندى


----------



## skhawatmi (8 أبريل 2007)

*ان شاء الله ... تنحل*

السلام عليكم ..
هذا ملف الLisence المطلوب
و للعلم فإن حدوث الأخطاء السابقة مع الأخوة سببها عدم التقيد بالخطوات 

ولذلك أنصح بإزالة البرنامج و من ثم إعادة التنصيب


----------



## medhat1973 (9 أبريل 2007)

Daihai Generation Co. Ltd.
// China
// Serial number: 63002255
// Licensed for Release(s): 3.*
// License issued for :- P3e/c
// License File Type :- Product License
// Database Vendor :- NONE
// Licensed Issued to :- Customer
// Project Manager NU(0), CU(5), No Expiration Date
// Portfolio Analyst NU(5), CU(0), No Expiration Date
// Timesheet Entry NU(0), CU(0), No Expiration Date
// Primavision Portfolios NU(1), No Expiration Date
// Primavision Projects NU(1), No Expiration Date
// Primavision Resources NU(1), No Expiration Date
// Methodology Manager NU(5), CU(0), Version: HEAVY, No Expiration Date


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (9 أبريل 2007)

أخى العزيز 
خذ ملف التسجيل الذى سبق أن ارفقته لأنه واضح أنه مختلف عن اللى عندك حيث أن بياناته كالآتى 
// Dar Al-Handasah Consultants
// SA
// Serial number: 63001634
// Licensed for Release(s): 3.*
// License issued for :- P3e/c
// License File Type :- Product License
// Database Vendor :- NONE
// Licensed Issued to :- Customer
// Project Manager NU(0), CU(1), No Expiration Date
// Portfolio Analyst NU(1), CU(0), No Expiration Date
// Timesheet Entry NU(0), CU(0), No Expiration Date
// Primavision Portfolios NU(0), No Expiration Date
// Primavision Projects NU(0), No Expiration Date
// Primavision Resources NU(0), No Expiration Date
// Methodology Manager NU(1), CU(0), Version: HEAVY, No Expiration Date


----------



## medhat1973 (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى عز الدين انا بالفعل جربت الlicense ده ونفس المشكله يعطى رسالهوساصف لك المشكله بالتفصيل
1-البرنامج تم تثبيته على الجهاز ولكن عند و ضع كلمة السر والضغط على اوك يعطى رساله 
unable to connect data base.would you like to configure data base connectio now بضغط اوكى

2-وبمشى بنفس اخطوات اللى حضرتك وصفتها وفى الاخر يعطينى رساله
Bad public user name or password. Unable to Find Procedure getSQLDriverSQLServer;


----------



## skhawatmi (9 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

الأخوة الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم 

إن ما يحدث من مشاكل حلها إعادة تنزيل البرنامج أما عن Lisence فاللذي وضعنه في مشاركة سابقة بإذن الله هو السليم و بعد تجربتي له عدة مرات 
أتمنى للحميع أن يتم الأمر معه :20: :20:


----------



## skhawatmi (9 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

الأخوة الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم 

إن ما يحدث من مشاكل حلها إعادة تنزيل البرنامج أما عن Lisence فاللذي وضعنه في مشاركة سابقة بإذن الله هو السليم و بعد تجربتي له عدة مرات 
أتمنى للحميع أن يتم الأمر معه :20: :20:


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (9 أبريل 2007)

medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخى عز الدين انا بالفعل جربت الlicense ده ونفس المشكله يعطى رسالهوساصف لك المشكله بالتفصيل
> 1-البرنامج تم تثبيته على الجهاز ولكن عند و ضع كلمة السر والضغط على اوك يعطى رساله
> unable to connect data base.would you like to configure data base connectio now بضغط اوكى
> ...


أخى مدحت
هل عملت(Unistall Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (Primavera


----------



## medhat1973 (9 أبريل 2007)

اخى عز الدين
انا الان اعمل uninstall واعيد تثبيت البرنامج مره اخرى فهل هذا ما تقصده


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
نعم هذا ما أقصده لإلغاء بيانلت قاعده البيانات السابقه وبعد الألغاء من لوحه التحكم وازاله البرامج أذهب الى بروجرام فايلز واعمل ديليت للفولدر 
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (Primavera
وأعمل ديليت للفولدر Primavera 
لأنه بعدازاله البرامج من الكنترول بانل يتم ترك بعض البيانات فى المجلدات المذكوره
وطمئننى


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (10 أبريل 2007)

أما اعاده التثبيت فتتم من خلال اعاده تثبيت برنامج البريمافيرا ببيانات التسجيل السابق ذكرها
وانا آسف لعدم الرد عليك مساء امس لعدم دخولى على النت لأننا فى مصر نحتفل بشم النسيم( بالرغم من انى عارف انى عارف ان هذا خطأ ) لكنها عاده سيئه ورثناها عن اجدادنا وعطلتنا عن الرد عليك


----------



## جوده (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير...


----------



## medhat1973 (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالعكس انا والله شاكر اوى اهتمامك ومساعدتى وانا من مصر بس بصراحه محتفلتش ولا حاجه مع انى فى اجازه لانى اعمل فى قطر وواخد اجازه حاليا وارجو منك الصبر عليه حتى احل المشكله او حتى اعرف السبب فانا فعلا كما قلت لى لغيت البرنامج واعدت تثبيتها مره اخرى ولكن نفس المشكله هل من الممكن ان يكون بريمافيرا لا يدعك وينوز فيستا ولكنى ثبتت p3 وحت primavera expedition
ولكن الانتربرايز و بريمافيرا 5 مش عارف اثبتهم خالص
او بمعنى ادق بيتثبتوا لكن مبيفتحوش عموما متشكر اوى والله على اهتمامك ولو حضرتك من القاهره ممكن تدلنى على مكان اقدر اخد دوره فى البرنامج لانى ملحقتش دوره برومستار اتصلت عليهم وكانوا اخدوا حصتين فى الكورس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (10 أبريل 2007)

ezeldin_morsi قال:


> أخى العزيز
> ارجو الرجوع الى صفحه الويب الخاصه بمتطلبات النظام لتثبيت Primavera 5 من الموقع الرسمى
> 
> http://www.primavera.com/customer/products/p3upgrade_faq.asp
> ...


عزيزى الباشمهندس مدحت
اهلا وسهلا بك فى اجازتك السعيده البيانات بعاليه هى بيانات الموقع الرسمى واعتقد كما هو واضح ان منصات التشغيل التى تدعم بريمافيرا 5 هى كمافى الأعلى لا يوجد ضمنها Windows Vista اما بخصوص الدورات التدريبيه فيمكن الأتصال بكليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره تليفون 5678842 
من 10 صباحا الى 2 مساء فى ايام العمل الرسميه او فاكس 5728564
او الأتصال بوكيل بريمافيرا بمصر هوبروماستر كما ذكرت والعنوان والتيليفون على الرابط التالى
http://www.primavera.com/partners/par_intl.asp
*Contact Name:* Mostafa EL-Bakry 6 Osman Towers Maadi 
*Phone:* +2012-2440990 Cairo 12646 *Fax: *+202.5258015 Egypt 
*Email:* [email protected] *Web Site:* http://www.promastar.com
وانا أحذت دوره عام 1996 بكليه الهندسه جامعه عين شمس وكان ساعتها الوكيل اسمه على ما أعتقد على السمادونى عموما سأبحث لك فى الأوراق القديمه عندى على عنوانه وتيلفونه وبالتوفيق


----------



## medhat1973 (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
متشكر اوى اخى عز الدين واسف لازعاجك واتمنى لك التوفيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hailua (11 أبريل 2007)

I'm from Vietnam, I'm using Windows Vista Ultimate. When using Windows XP with Primavera, I have no prolem . But now when install Primavera 5.0 in Windows Vista, I can't run it at all. I know all steps to install Pri 5.0 on WinXP. Please help me to install Pri 5.0 in Win Vista. I found our forums by searching from Google. So Please help me !!! Please post by English for me to reading & understand . Thanks for reading !!!


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (11 أبريل 2007)

hailua قال:


> I'm from Vietnam, I'm using Windows Vista Ultimate. When using Windows XP with Primavera, I have no prolem . But now when install Primavera 5.0 in Windows Vista, I can't run it at all. I know all steps to install Pri 5.0 on WinXP. Please help me to install Pri 5.0 in Win Vista. I found our forums by searching from Google. So Please help me !!! Please post by English for me to reading & understand . Thanks for reading !!!


I think that Supported Platforms for Primavera Client modules (Project Management, Methodology Management, myPrimavera, and Portfolio Analysis) are

Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional (SP4)
Microsoft Windows XP (SP2)
Citrix MetaFrame XP FR2 (for Windows 2000)
Citrix MetaFrame XP FR3 (for Windows 2003
As shown on the Primavera site
http://www.primavera.com/customer/products/p3upgrade_faq.asp#q10 
Go to that link to see supported platforms and system requirements for running Primavera 5.0


----------



## hailua (11 أبريل 2007)

Thank you very much !


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (23 أبريل 2007)

skhawatmi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نظراً لكثرة الأسئلة حول تنصيب بريمافبرا 5 قررت وضع الطريقة في المنتدى وللعلم فهي منقولة
> 
> أرجو ممن لديه Manual لهذه النسخة أن يضعها كذلك ولكم الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فى الموضوع التالى رابط لمانيول بريمافيرا 5
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=406963&posted=1#post406963
وجارى تنزيله والرد عليكم


----------



## eng.khalid (23 أبريل 2007)

م/ skhawatmi 
يعطيك العافية وشكر وتقدير لمجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## الهام (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hailua (28 أبريل 2007)

Please post by English ! I can't read Arab language


----------



## madonajo (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى المسيرى (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جوده (1 مايو 2007)

لم أعرف طريقة الوصول الى الملف


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (4 مايو 2007)

hailua قال:


> Please post by English ! I can't read Arab language



In this post there is link for manual of Primavera 5. This manual in PDF form need acrobat reader to open 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=406963&posted=1#post406963
Here is the link for manual in this post
http://www.4shared.com/file/14569143/373d73e8/Documentation.html
Size 20 MB


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (4 مايو 2007)

جوده قال:


> لم أعرف طريقة الوصول الى الملف


ماهو الملف الذى تقصده يأخ جوده


----------



## attractive6 (29 يونيو 2007)

Thank you Very much .. You are really great:5:


----------



## eng.b.m (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## soyaso2009 (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خبراً جزاكم الله خبراً جزاكم الله خبراًجزاكم الله خبراًجزاكم الله خبراًجزاكم الله خبراًجزاكم الله خبراًجزاكم الله خبراًجزاكم الله خبراً


----------



## skhawatmi (6 يوليو 2007)

*شكراً لردودكم*

جزى الله الجميع كل خير وإلى الأمام يا مهندسي العرب


----------



## eng_mostafaa (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف لكن لما جيت اعمل لبرنامج برمفيرا 5 install طلع زى ما قولت بالظبط لكن فى اخر عملية الاعداد فى تنزيل sql طلعلى رسالة خطأ Database faield مش عارف ايه الحل يا ريت الى يعرف يقولى ضرورى مع العلم انى شغال على windows vista


----------



## skhawatmi (15 يوليو 2007)

*عذراً*

في الحقيقة لم أجرب أبداً تنزيله إلا على XP . أرجو ممن لديه Altavista و واجه هكذا مشكلة مساعدتك , أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sir
thank you alot for your time
I made all but the problem the program said to me the database failed
i do not know why and i do not know how i can slove it
Best wishes


----------



## eng_mostafaa (16 يوليو 2007)

وانا طلبت من اخ اخر التجربة وهو شغال على windows xp وللاسف ظهرت نفس الرسالة database failed يا ريت الى عنده حل يقولنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## habeeba (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ليك اوي يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يوليو 2007)

ال manual موجود على الملتقى منذ عدة شهور و مثبت و كذلك مساهمة المهندسة نورا بعنوان
كورس بريمافيرا 5 رائعة جدا" 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## the pump (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## agaa (22 يوليو 2007)

تم التحميل شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## salah_elgamal (22 سبتمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samsom43 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

alf shokr ya basha kont badwar 3alih


----------



## hazem010 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر على المعلومة القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasuki (7 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة...انا عندي الـ CD تبع الـ primavera5 و ما عمأقدر شغل البرنامج, لانه و للاسف الشديد عندما يدخل يطلب مني كلمة السر و المستخدم و يظهر لي بعد ذلك ان الاتصال فشل مع اني استخدمت ( pubuser, admin) ان كان في اسم المستخدم او في كلمة السر , افيدوني فانا اكاد ان انفجر.و هناط ملاحظة ...ان الـ CD فيه اوتورن , و لا تظهر لي النوافذ التي تظهر في الشرح عن كيفية تنصيب البرنامج , انها تظهر مع اختلاف بسيط, مثلا هو لا يطلب مني تحديد الـ LICENSE , و الظاهر انه يلتقطها بمفرده؟؟؟!!!!باختصار تتم عملية التنصيب بكل بساطة و دون ان يطلب مني شيء و لكن عندما اريد ان اشغل البرنامج يطلب مني الـ (HOST NAME , DATABASE NAME , USENAME , PASSWORD>>>) و يخيرني في استخدام الـ DATABASE ان كانت SQL server أو oraql و انا لا اعلم ما اصنع و قد تكلفت اعباء مالية كبيرة حتى حصلت على هذا القرص...أرجوكم و بسرعة فالبرنامج يلزمني في عملي


----------



## عوض العراقي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

نشكركم على الجهود القيمه المبذوله


----------



## مووداا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

والله يا أخي لا أرعرف بماذا أشكرك فلقد أرحت بالي بعد تعبي في الحصول على soft ware الخاص بالبرنامج اصطدمت بعدم قدرتي على تثبيته جزاكم الله عنا وعن كل أعضاء هذا المنتدى المتميز خير الجزاء


----------



## skhawatmi (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً*

أشكر الجميع على ردوده الطيبة 

:77:


----------



## yousef_emara (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يجزيك الخير


----------



## seeker (23 نوفمبر 2007)

:19: مشكور على المجهود و لكن النسخة التي أنزلتها بها ثلاثة أجزاء الجزء الأول فقط يعمل و هو Methodology Management و الباقي كما بالصور


----------



## علي منصور (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadamereimae (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## albara-yassin (3 يناير 2008)

الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## wessamahmed (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالجليل أبوحجر (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الخطواط


----------



## sasem (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ادور (17 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## omari098 (24 يناير 2008)

Thanks A lot
But I Have a Problem In Creating Data Base P.5 Do Not See My SQL Server.
My Operating System Is Windows XP Home Edition.
Best Regards


----------



## mohdesoky (25 يناير 2008)

الملف موجود وأنا لسه منزله الان وشكرا جزيلا للمهندس skhawatmi


----------



## smeda82 (9 فبراير 2008)

alf shokrrrr


----------



## ايلي توما (13 فبراير 2008)

*الف شكر*

الف شكر يا بشمهندش بارك الله فيك حليت :15: لي اكبر مشكلة


----------



## مهندس126 (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذا الشرح وامل لو فىة تعديل لو بعمل تنصيب بريمافيرا 6
نحددةوشكرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاءع (9 أبريل 2008)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## djamel-al (10 أبريل 2008)

mon frere j'ais pas arivé a otenire l'aide d'instalation que tu mais sur le cite (How to install.zip ) si tu peut le metre autre fois ; merci d'avance


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

شكراً على طريقة التنصيب ، ولكن كيف بمكننا الحصول على البرنامج V5اذا لديك الرابط نأمل المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mago (16 أبريل 2008)

للاسف لم استطع الأستفادة لأن الملف لأ يعمل من خلال الرابط


----------



## دربكة (22 أبريل 2008)

thanx man u have been a great help


----------



## عودة (11 مايو 2008)

*احسنتم*

اللهم ربي يوفقك ويرزقك


----------



## عودة (14 مايو 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

احسنتم ياخي وفقت لكل خير


----------



## الشريف احمد (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الشريف احمد (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي على الملف الرائع 

لآنه مثل حبة البنادول إكستراااااااااااااااااااااااا 

بعد ما دوخني الإصدار الجديد 6 حليت لي مشكلة التنصيب 

والله يشدك بالعافية و يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## Airat2007 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الذي لديه رخصة متعددة بريمافيرا 6 ، 2009 دون أي قيود حتى الآن؟

إذا كان هناك الرجاء إرسال ل [email protected] 

شكرا جزيلا مقدما!


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز والله خطوة جميلة


----------



## ريهام_2007 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks for your help


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## magnoooo (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة الهامة


----------



## a3325065 (19 يوليو 2010)

thanks a lot

But How to Install Primavera 6

please I need it on my computer I use windows7 32Bit


----------



## المهندس هادي كنعان (17 أغسطس 2010)

انا اعاني من مشكلة انني انصب برنامج بريمافيرا 6 ولكن يعطيني دائما انه يوجد sql سابق في الجهاز ودورت عليه لاحذفة بكل الطرق مامشي حاله 
شو الحل برأيكم دام فضلكم


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم .. اشكرك بكل لغات العالم 
مع خالص الود..


----------



## MOHAMED_GHALI (26 يناير 2012)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------

